# What size forklift should I get for framing?



## Justin Rhoades (Apr 18, 2017)

I've decided I need a forklift to help me frame houses. Problem is I'm having trouble deciding what size to get. I can't decide between something small enough that I can tow it myself or something that I need to hire a semi to move for me. 

I'd mainly use it for bringing materials closer to the house/upstairs and for lifting sheets to the roof. Not planning on lifting/setting trusses with it or lifting walls. I'll be getting a crane for anything like that.



Something like this for the small one.

https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tool...fhyb9P6VJ94NtFKNbCJRmbIkzjuippVUVShoCAYzw_wcB



Something like this for the big one.

https://www.ritchiespecs.com/model/skytrak-8042-telescopic-forklift


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

imo, get one you can move around easily.

it will be more convenient and adaptable to more situations if you do not have to pay everytime you need it moved.

on a bigger job rent/lease the bigger machine.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know that little one is going to suck sometimes. What about getting your cdl?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't worry about moving it. Just find and excavator and have him move it from job to job. Couple hundred bucks well spent. As for size, get a 42' to start with. I have had my 37' Lull for almost 5 years now, and it is adequate for about 90 percent of what we need. I would really like a 54' with outriggers, but likely will stick with what I have, as we don't frame exclusively anymore. These things hold value pretty well. I would get a 42, and then possibly upgrade to a 54 in a few years.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Nothing less than a 6036. A 6036 can be moved with a 350/3500 with the right trailer. If you know you’re going to hire it moved every time then get a 42. $200 bucks to have it moved is not a big deal as long as you’re not having to move it twice for every job. Occasionally you’ll get two frame jobs close to each other that you can drive it to. No way I’d be a full time framer without a telehandler unless i had a huge illegal alien crew.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Rent one on each job and just have it delivered and picked up by the rental house each time. Just build the cost into your price.

This way you get new equipment, never have to do any maintenance, don't have to own a trailer of heavy truck for hauling it, and can get whatever model / size works best for the particular job.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> Rent one on each job and just have it delivered and picked up by the rental house each time. Just build the cost into your price.
> 
> This way you get new equipment, never have to do any maintenance, don't have to own a trailer of heavy truck for hauling it, and can get whatever model / size works best for the particular job.




I would rent both sizes and give them a try before you buy one. 

Depending on where you are framing sometimes there is no room for the machine. I know a few infill framers that can’t use a lift for any of there jobs.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Rental yards charge pick up and delivery so that’s two delivery charges per frame. I’m assuming op has rented telehandlers many times and has decided buying one would be better for him. I pay about $1500 for a week with delivery and pick up. If you’re framing full time that’s $75,000/year to have one on site all the time. Long term leases are available but you are required to move it from job to job. 


As far as getting a well maintained new one for every job if you decide to rent.......:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Big Johnson said:


> Rental yards charge pick up and delivery so that’s two delivery charges per frame. I’m assuming op has rented telehandlers many times and has decided buying one would be better for him. I pay about $1500 for a week with delivery and pick up. If you’re framing full time that’s $75,000/year to have one on site all the time. Long term leases are available but you are required to move it from job to job.
> 
> 
> As far as getting a well maintained new one for every job if you decide to rent.......:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


I could kick myself for framing 20 years without one. A used one will run between 30-40k. Anything less is likely very beat down. I have owned mine for 4 years, and I figure about $300 per week, per job. Mine is only used about 50% of the time, but even with that it has paid for itself, including fuel and maintenance, in that short time. We still get a crane for high work, but probably cut our crane use in half.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I looked up what a skytrak weighs. 25K. 

Wouldn't a guessed that.

Heck, my CAT 416C is maybe 14-16K.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Buy this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-DIECI...646939?hash=item3b29e0775b:g:TvQAAOSwS2lcVLN2


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

The last (4600sf) house I just did I bought a used LULL, 34' with 6k lift capacity, I sold it at the end of the job for a small profit, way better than renting. I could have kept it but don't do new houses often enough to have it sitting around, if the need arises I will buy another one. 
They are all going to need heavy equipment to move them.
Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

We’ve got a dedeicated framing crew run by 2 of my sons- we have a 6,000 lb JCB with 37’ of reach which will do 90% of our work, 
We also have a 10,000 lb capacity JCB with 55’ of reach- it is Indispensable on some jobs.
For the price of rental, which runs minimum of 2,400 a month here, you can buy a very nice slightly used machine
Bottom line, they make us a ton of money, I bought my first one new in 1989

Some may think a 10,000 lb machine is overkill, but most of the homes we do they really save time 

We have a local transport company move them, 47,000 lbs loaded for both


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

6036 is a nice 90% machine. We have a smaller Gradall which is 5000lbs and 32’ and does 85-90% of what we need. We pay approx $150 one way for moving it using a local excavation company like Warren said. It is in my costs for jobs. Can't imagine ever going back to not having one.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

And get a nice cage made or bought! Game changer. Make sure it's approx 9-10’ wide and has a nice tool shelf on it.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

A rental machine costs you NOTHING.
You include the cost of it in your estimate and your client pays for it on each and every job. If your goal is to bid your jobs cheaper by using your own equipment then, that is just silly because you are not recouping enough to keep it maintained or to replace it.

If you are not putting at least 750-1,000 hours per year on a piece of equipment, you can't justify owning it if you take an honest look at the math.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fishindude said:


> A rental machine costs you NOTHING.
> You include the cost of it in your estimate and your client pays for it on each and every job. If your goal is to bid your jobs cheaper by using your own equipment then, that is just silly because you are not recouping enough to keep it maintained or to replace it.
> 
> If you are not putting at least 750-1,000 hours per year on a piece of equipment, you can't justify owning it if you take an honest look at the math.


I don't put that many hours on my shop forklifts, but I sure as heck am not renting one every time I have to move something. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

renting vs owning really depends on the person's situation 
I own mine, would not have it any other way
I've had my lull for 8 year, put about 2000 hours on it total since I bought it
you said clients pay all cost with renting, mostly true. what do you do when you have 5 days of rain on a project and need to rent the lift for an extra week?
is that in your contract?
I like owning vs renting, I can do what ever when ever I want with my lifts

I have a 644b-42, it does everything I need
maybe one with outriggers would be nice
if your setting trussing with it a lot, then I would go with a little bigger maching

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastjoe (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a JCB 6k 42ft I bought about 10 years ago when it was firesale pricing. I rented once and it was tough to get everything you wanted to do with it in a month. Owning you have it for every aspect of the job. Mine probably get less the 50 hours a year, I would never sell it.

As far a size, the 6k has been fine weight wise. I don't think I would want a 36' after having the 42'. The man basket as an absolute must. Moving it runs me $250 to $300 each time.


----------



## Bldbiz (Apr 9, 2018)

I have owned a Lull 844c-42 for 20 years. Payments to own one were cheaper than renting. Doesn't complain, saves wear and tear on personnel. For just moving small stuff skid steer has been a must. Also skid comes in handy where access is limited and big machine won't fit. Buy the right machine and it will last your career. Can also hang a deer when in a hurry.


----------

